# Coloring Liquid Soap



## Sallyanne67lovesbubbles (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi Everyone :0)
 My liquid soap is ready to scent and colour, just a quick question can you colour liquid soap with kaolin clay and use a stick blender? Its New Years Eve and I'm excited about my liquid soap. hahah


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 31, 2018)

I use food coloring. Some say it doesn't last, but I've never found that to be true. My favorite is McCormick's NEON! Food Color and Egg Dye. There are recipes on the back for awesome blends. "Storm Blue" makes a true blue -- darn near impossible to achieve any other way I've tried because LS is always some shade of yellow.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 31, 2018)

Any colorant that is a _pigment _will probably not work well in liquid soap. Your clay is a pigment and will very likely settle out. Micas are also pigments and I know they settle out based on what others have reported. For best results, use water soluble _dyes_, like Zany's food coloring.


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 31, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> Any colorant that is a _pigment _will probably not work well in liquid soap. Your clay is a pigment and will very likely settle out. Micas are also pigments and I know they settle out based on what others have reported. For best results, use water soluble _dyes_, like Zany's food coloring.


LOVE that we can count on you for the “why” of things!  I’m a “why” person so I appreciate it very much!


----------

